# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  طلب ترجمة للأستاذ الدكتور أحمد بن محمد العنقري حفظه الله

## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

الحمد لله، وبعد: فَمِن خلال تصفحي وبحثي في الشبكة حول بعض المواضيع الأصولية وقفتُ على دروس مرئية في أصول الفقه للشيخ الدكتور أحمد بن محمد العنقري حفظه الله، الأستاذ في قسم أصول الفقه بكلية الشريعة التابعة لجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، ثم بحثتُ عن ترجمة للأستاذ فلم أظفر بها!، ومن النتاج العلمي الذي وجدته منشورا على الشبكة:

*1. مفهوم اللقب عند الأصوليين.
*
*2. العدالة عند الأصوليين.​*

*3. تصور وجود الإجماع​ وتحقيق مذهب الإمام أحمد في ذلك  .​*

*4. تغير الفتوى ​بتغير الزمان والمكان (ورقة عمل) .​*

*5. الأقوال الأصولية​ لأبي الحسن التميمي البغدادي​ المتوفى سنة (371هـ) .*

فأرجو من الإخوة الكرام أن يتحفونا بترجمة للشيخ حفظه الله.

المرئيات:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...12B6EDFBDBC716

----------

